# 30 days of fishing to go



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

With goose season only 47 days away I only have 30 days of fishing left. Gotta have time to get the fishing gear off and the decoys and blind on.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Hope your season is a good one. Over here in Pa where I live they cut our early season in September to one bird a day it's not worth setting out decoys.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ya that's actually where I start I just like being out watching the birds. Good luck to you also.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

One goose during early season ??? Yikes . I'd probably not mess with them for those numbers either . Hopefully you have some teal or doves to chase . 

It'll be interesting to see what fields will be available . I doubt sileage will be down with the late planting. . Time and scouting will tell. 
. Good luck.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Atlantic Flyway doesn't have teal season but they usually have doves.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm ready for my 4th waterfowl season! Need to get some floating goose decoys though since I'm not hunting with my buddy that has floaters anymore. He was being an idiot, so I had to get away from him. Might sell 12 of my 24 field decoys to get 12 floaters. He has my 6 wood duck decoys, but I have his camo blankets so we'll have to make a trade. Got a better hunting buddy now that's more reliable. Looking for more friends though. Don't like to hit the cold water alone! Also, got field goose decoys, but no fields to hunt. Bought them 2 years ago and haven't had a chance to use them except to set them up along a shoreline. That didn't work though.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

bdawg- welcome to the obsession! Nothing worse then a unreliable hunting partner....well..maybe a thief.... Give you some advice- Get a 4-legged yellow or black partner and you'll really fall in love with waterfowling!
I've been at it for 31 years- some years (when married or with toddler) only make it out once or twice, but back when early season goose just started the limit was 5 per day... Let me tell you... Our group took advantage, Goose jerky was plentiful those years! We were about ready to start handing it out door to door. LOL
Last year I had a ton of fun chasing ducks...literally to the LAST day of season. Funny how life throws curveballs and you switch gears AGAIN. (I recently lost my deer hunting spots and don't plan on even dusting off the bow this year) So I'll be chasing fall muskies on those sunny calm days and chasing ducks on those 'ducky' days. 
Give you some advice on your decoy spread- don't make it look like your spread came 'right out of the box' Don't exactly use 12 of anything, mix in different types any chance you get.  If I was going to hunt a lake like Mosquito for geese- I'd PREFER a spot that gave me a chance to put out field dekes- sandbar,etc.. maybe 8 field, 5 floaters and 5-7 ducks. Nothing better then shooting a goose over water and see the 'splash!" Also, Geese on/over water are VERY LOUD- twice as loud then on fields...I think water calling can be loud and making mistakes is OK..
Years ago my bud and I finished up a unsuccessful hunt at Ladue and I decided to give the geese a triumphant 'goodbye' call... So I stood there in water up to my waist and just blew my flute call like a nut case and kept it going for 20-30 seconds or so... True Story!- 15 geese lifted off from the other side of the shore and flew right for us and landed within 30yds of me! Never forget that. (it wasn't even Goose season, only ducks)
Have a great season and make some more memories!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Trust me after as many years as I have been water fowling I have come to the the conclusion a good hunting partner is harder to find than a good wife!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

BaddFish said:


> bdawg- welcome to the obsession! Nothing worse then a unreliable hunting partner....well..maybe a thief.... Give you some advice- Get a 4-legged yellow or black partner and you'll really fall in love with waterfowling!
> I've been at it for 31 years- some years (when married or with toddler) only make it out once or twice, but back when early season goose just started the limit was 5 per day... Let me tell you... Our group took advantage, Goose jerky was plentiful those years! We were about ready to start handing it out door to door. LOL
> Last year I had a ton of fun chasing ducks...literally to the LAST day of season. Funny how life throws curveballs and you switch gears AGAIN. (I recently lost my deer hunting spots and don't plan on even dusting off the bow this year) So I'll be chasing fall muskies on those sunny calm days and chasing ducks on those 'ducky' days.
> Give you some advice on your decoy spread- don't make it look like your spread came 'right out of the box' Don't exactly use 12 of anything, mix in different types any chance you get. If I was going to hunt a lake like Mosquito for geese- I'd PREFER a spot that gave me a chance to put out field dekes- sandbar,etc.. maybe 8 field, 5 floaters and 5-7 ducks. Nothing better then shooting a goose over water and see the 'splash!" Also, Geese on/over water are VERY LOUD- twice as loud then on fields...I think water calling can be loud and making mistakes is OK..
> ...


Yeah, I'm obsessed. Probably won't get a dog right away. Just don't have the time I need to go as often as I want. Got my 1st goose this year. It set down perfectly in my decoys with my buddy calling. Got 2 more last season all hunting water. Got my 1st mallard too. A pair came in on the opening week of duck season as we were watching a bald eagle soaring in the distance. Saw the ducks crossed our view of the eagle and we got our guns up quick and splashed them both! Another time, a flock of geese passed us. We had only 1 goose decoy in a pond. My buddy finally called when the geese were 300yds away and 1 goose left the flock and circled back. All 3 of us shot at it. It had no chance. Good memories and beautiful sunrises! Really like being on the water in a marsh and watching the wildlife waking up!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Homemade pod I’ve been working on for the longtail. 
Comments, criticisms?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I always wondered if something like that would work. keep us posted good or bad.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Will do Ducknut. Based on the figures that Beavertail publishes for their pods I should get at least 50 pounds more of flotation which doesn’t sound like much but it’s right under the motor where I need it. 

Also installed this access panel this summer too. Running a wire under the seats I noticed there was little foam on that side of the seat. I did have to cut some foam out but not much. I can store all the stuff the man wants to see in there if I’m checked at the ramp with room left over.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

That's using every inch


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> That's using every inch


Ducknut, great statement, a good partner is very,very hard to find! 52yrs of beating up geese, now I hunt alone, easyier that way


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just me and my son now


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always said that nobody hates a waterfowler more than another waterfowler . 
I'll be scouting as much as I can the upcoming weeks for new spots . I have a decent number of spots that normally produce some birds . 
. Early goose now it tough to stay in em and out together good hunts .


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They want to be in the sweet corn and we can't hunt it. Now It's down to the last few weeks and I go and buy a new boat to rebuild and turn into a duck boat


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

D


ducknut141 said:


> They want to be in the sweet corn and we can't hunt it. Now It's down to the last few weeks and I go and buy a new boat to rebuild and turn into a duck boat


Ducknut...7days till warm up for the real season...good hunting


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm getting excited for this year! Don't know where I'm going for early goose season yet, but I won a blind lottery drawing and got a great spot at Mogadore for the opening week of duck season! 

Scouted a field last night and there were 2 dozen wood ducks in it!!!


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Carpn said:


> One goose during early season ??? Yikes . I'd probably not mess with them for those numbers either . Hopefully you have some teal or doves to chase .
> ]We don't have a teal season. The teal don't show up until the last week or so of October. As for doves they are few and far between unless you hunt them in December than you can get some really good shooting. What gets my goat is that I hunt one side of the lake and it has Pa bag limits year right across the road there is Ohio and different bag limits yet they are the same birds.


----------

